
Show HN: Blur – Data privacy through pseudonymization - cpb2948
http://www.blur.solutions
======
jddj
You have a typo in the overview (exsiting), [1]and another in Features
(psudeu).

I can see how this could be useful though. Might be nice to have a single
endpoint for encryption-at-rest of logs, database fields, etc.

[1]Edited to add

~~~
cpb2948
Thanks for pointing those out.

